# Any suggestions on a .223 bolt action rifle?



## TConnors (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm looking for a bolt action rifle, preferably in .223 around the $300 - $550 range. I won't be hunting with it at all, just shooting at the range. Oh, and I also prefer it to have iron sights. Thanks.


----------



## LePetomane (Oct 20, 2012)

I just picked up a CZ 527 American but it is a little more than you mentioned. In that price range I would look at Savage.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

TConnors said:


> I'm looking for a bolt action rifle, preferably in .223 around the $300 - $550 range. I won't be hunting with it at all, just shooting at the range. Oh, and I also prefer it to have iron sights. Thanks.


The Savage is a good choice, but do not rule out the Ruger "All American" either. In my area, they are retailing in the 450 dollar range, and the article I read on them in Rifle Shooter magazine says quite a bit for them. Great accuracy.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

a Savage new would fit your needs well but since it will be for range use you might take a look at a Ruger mini 14 used even though it is not a bolt action it is a blast at the range as well as good for defensive purposes.


----------



## rjrudolph (Oct 12, 2012)

I have a Ruger .223 and its super accurate and looks sharp. I used it in the past for shooting hogs at long distances. I know you won't use it for hunting but its still a great gun for plunking. That's what I would go with if I was you.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Howa makes great rifles in the $450 - $550 price range. Same as the Weatherby Vanguard, but cheaper. Marlin XL series are good shooters. Savage is good.


----------

